# what breed dog are you??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I just took this test and i am a LAB! ( I don't think so..)

http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you/


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have the link to the test?

I'm definitely not a Havanese. I'm not good-natured enough!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Couple of years ago I came out as porugese water dog, but my name is not Bo and I do not live in White house!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, I did this one:

http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you/

I got Golden Retriever: (this is sooo NOT me! ha ha)

* Golden Retriever *

_The Charmer_
Laid-back, sociable and *well-groomed*, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your *hectic social calendar*. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, you've got your *keen ears* fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you don't pull a Brando and outgrow your coats.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, really!??? lol

Wow, You're a German Shepherd!

German Shepherd

The Perfectionist

Doggedly dedicated to getting the job done, you don't let silly little distractions get in the way of putting in a full day's work. And after you come home, chowing down on a little grub and taking a little catnap is all it takes to get you up and at 'em for round two, whatever that may entail. Your dogma emphasizes the importance of hard work, and you swim laps around your dog-paddling, time-wasting co-workers. Your cleverness leads to you often being entrusted with some pretty important tasks, which you are always more than happy to sink your canines into. You really dig being outdoors and love a bit of exercise, but you draw the line at the ridiculous stuff, choosing a game of beach volleyball over Pilates in the park any day.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I would have thought ****-dog, but I got border collie. I guess that is probabley correct. I would be a small **** dog and ***** are viscious creatures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry....thought i posted the link
http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you/


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Fun! I'm a Border Collie too!

FAMOUS BORDER COLLIES: Bill Gates, Bill Clinton, Martha Stewart, Barbara Walters

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: CEO, Banker, Manager, Astronaut 


So should I tell my boss that I should be the CEO? lol.

Well Barbara Walters has a Havanese so....accurate ish?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a Labrador Retriever too.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a Border Collie too! 

*Border Collie*

_The Achiever_

You've heard about this "second-place ribbon" thing, but really don't ever plan on getting one. Not a chance. Highly competitive, you keep one eye on the Best in Show prize and one on the rest of the pack, making sure you're always at least one paw ahead. You love your family and enjoy the company you keep, but you'd trade all of them in a heartbeat for a corner office and some meaty stock options. When you're not licking your professional coat, naked skydiving and triathlons keep you entertained. You idolize the top dog and will do so until you sniff out a way to take over the company and do a little "restructuring." Learn more »

FAMOUS BORDER COLLIES: _Bill Gates, Bill Clinton, Martha Stewart, Barbara Walters
_
LIKELY PROFESSIONS: _CEO, Banker, Manager, Astronaut _


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was shocked to learn I am a Poodle!

Poodle
The Star

Intelligence, style and good looks in one able-bodied, well-manicured package? But of course! You are a Poodle, and proud of it. You scoff in the general direction of passers-by who cast admiring (or is it amused?) glances your way, knowing doggone well that if your private jet were not waiting to whisk you off for a spa weekend getaway, you would handily paddle their hindquarters in a game of Trivial Pursuit. Blindfolded. You are well-educated and enjoy the finer things in life, but are not above taking an impromptu skinny dip in an old limestone quarry. It would, however, be soooo much more convenient if said quarry came with a towel boy and swim-up cocktail service, of course.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I was so sure that everyone knew the personality of the Border Collie that I didn't print those. After all some of my employees called me the bitch behind my back and applauded last year when I packed up my office and came home. I do have to go up there every once in a while and nip at their heels so they will go back to work. Actually I am performing like a really old Border Collie who hopes he has trained all the young pups and can sit back and relax. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Poodles are the smartest dogs--does that make sense for you?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, I will have to bond with the poodle group at Westminster while I am there this year in addition to the Havs.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I got lab, too. I so think that is not me!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a Border Collier too! I did not like some of the answers that were provided, I had to choose the closest one I think would do, but some of the answers were just not me.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I can't wait to take the test (when I'm not supposed to be working). I hope I don't get Bassett Hound or Bulldog. Or that one that always wins ugliest dog -- Hairless Chinese Crested (?) ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a Golden Retriever... haha I like them.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I got Border Collie also. I agree that some of the questions had answers that did not fit me but I tried to pick the closest one.

Thanks for the fun 2 minute break in my day


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a Lab, they're great dogs and I love them, but I don't think that best describes me. Cute quiz though!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, no other Jack Russell Terriers out there? That is what I came out as.

The Artist
You, my friend, are an artiste! Fuelled by a hounding sense of creativity and an untameable desire to express yourself, you see the world through rose-colored glasses one day and then wrestle the curtains closed and turn off the lights so you can ponder life the next. Your dog-eared journal is filled with brilliant ideas about rescuing the universe, yet you have trouble training your noggin on any one of them for any significant amount of time. Your originality occasionally manifests itself as performance art, and you love showing off your amazing athletic abilities in front of an audience. When it comes to taking on the leader of the pack, you’re not afraid to sink your teeth in - and won't loosen your grip until you've gotten your point across. Learn more » 
FAMOUS JACK RUSSELL TERRIERS: Vincent van Gogh, Virginia Woolf, Prince, Janis Joplin 
LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Painter, Architect, Software Engineer, Activist 

A lot of this sounds pretty much like me except the part about showing off my amazing athletic abilities - Hahaha.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lab. Not sure if it really describes me but I am def not the other breeds. If you want a "human" personality quiz, I like the Jung Myers-Briggs and the "colors" (red, yellow, blue, white). I like the cool insight into how different personality types function and perceive the world.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jack Russell Terrier, Linda?! I'm surprised, somehow. I'd think you'd be more than a match for Finn! Ha!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am a golden retriever.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

misstray said:


> Okay, I did this one:
> 
> http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you/
> 
> ...


 Thats what my score was too. My Golden's name was Spencer he was the best dog.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> Couple of years ago I came out as porugese water dog, but my name is not Bo and I do not live in White house!


 I may be wrong but I think the Portuguese water dog is related to the havanese? or one descende from them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

should I be worried that I'm the only German Shepherd? lol


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

YAY! I'm a poodle!!!

It fits me. I have high standards and my idea of camping is staying in a luxury log cabin with a jacuzzi LOL


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

I am a bulldog... 

I actually like them... Ugly but adorable!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy every home or forum needs a protector--so celebrate your German Shepard self.


----------



## Jeannette7099 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Russell Terrier, a breed that I've never really met in person.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a Border Collie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Another Border Collie!I think they place all the ones that don't follow suit into the Border Collie group!There seem to be quite a few of us.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

If there is one breed I am NOT, it's a POODLE!!!!!! (must have been that Mercedes Benz answer!!!)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ditto, Lorraine.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a Chihuahua! Actually it describes me pretty well... (not sure if that's a good thing..  )

Chihuahua 

The Socialalite

Your single most amazing trait, dah-ling, is that you are charming and gregarious and gorgeous and lively. Oops! That was more than one. No worries, dear, it wouldn't be the first time the rules have been bent for you! Your charisma, combined with the fact that you can really dish out a good yap when push comes to shove, means you have no problem putting on the dog in order to get what you want. But it's not all about you! N-n-n-n-no-ooo! You simply adore your best friend and love your family to pieces, enjoying every precious little teeny tiny moment you spend together. And children? Well, you love the idea of them, but don’t necessarily need them hounding you day and night, right? Come now, honey, let's face it- children just do not appreciate a good sweater


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I was a bull dog


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Says I'm a border collie but I don't think I am. I certainly don't seem like the celebs that are border collies


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, I think your Jack Russell is right on! Mine said a Border Collie which I can't say I agree with! I figured I would be a poodle! I think I must have cheated on the test.......lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

German Shepherd....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Good Dog.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

This is funny.. I got Golden Retriever. Which is probably true..lol..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Georgette (Jan 3, 2013)

I am a Poodle!!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Lab. Not much of a variety on the results.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

a Chiuhuahua!


----------

